# Wierd pedigree



## HogDogFla (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello all,I am driving out to pick up a puppy from the " Eli x bolio " lines.the breeder sent me a link to the litters pedigree but when I search back far enough into the ancestors of the sire I see a few dogs that are listed as "unknown" my question is how can these dogs be considered pure bred if they have unknown ancestry.also how did adba and bfkc register the litters of "unknown" dogs.other than the few unknown dogs I was able to trace the rest of ancestry back to early 1900s and late 1800's witch is great but what about those "unknown" ancestors and how did they get in.

Ped

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=567659


----------



## NoBodyThatsWho (Oct 18, 2016)

Regardless of what you come back with, I can tell from your post you are a novice to the breed. So as a novice you decide to start with game-bred stock. That's how headlines get made in newspapers.

The dog is an apbt. The men behind those dogs bred for one thing only, long before people peddled for size and colour etc etc. If you take the time to go back through any ped on that online database you will come up with an unknown.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah as was said on most online ped accounts you come up with many unknowns since those pets can be made by any person. So some times it is as simple as they just don't know the dog.


----------

